# Eligibal on Come to Canada but Ineligibal on MyCIC after submission???



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi Experts,
Today i have received my score for WES positive. I am surprised to see my result on profile submission. "Come to canada" tool shows my profile eligible when i provide my details however, after i submit my received WES score and filled in my profile and submitted, it shows profile ineligibal. 

My details:
My DoB: 22/12/79 IELTS scores: List 7, Read 6.5, writing 7, speaking 6.5 (test on 06 July 2013) and my wife scores: L 6.5 R 7.5, W 6.5, S 6.0. ((test on 06 July 2013)) I have applied with4 members. That is including me, wife and two kids.

Please help what is wrong.

Thanks
Jamie:confused2:


----------



## happyness_searching (May 13, 2014)

Hi, Though your ielts score looks ok. I think (not sure), listening score band needs to be 8 or more. I am not sure, pls contact IDP or British Council from where you have appeared for exam. Also check, your score is dated july 2013. IELTS score is valid only for 2 years.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

happyness_searching said:


> Hi, Though your ielts score looks ok. I think (not sure), listening score band needs to be 8 or more. I am not sure, pls contact IDP or British Council from where you have appeared for exam. Also check, your score is dated july 2013. IELTS score is valid only for 2 years.


This is _incorrect_... CLB 7 is required for Express Entry. According to this IELTS <-> CLB conversion chart, IELTS Band 6 is the minimum required score.

What do IDP and the British Council have to do with Canadian Immigration policy? They only provide testing centres for the IELTS and they _do *not*_ set _Canadian_ law. 

ALL of the information that OP and any other potential Express Entry applicant requires can be found on the CIC website.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

All, this is fine. However, i want to know why my profile is showing ineligible on submit? When i fill in same details on "Come to canada" tool, it shows me eligible to apply.
Is is because my ielts test is about to expire? As far as i know, IELTS is valid for two years (If so, my test will expire in July 2015). Technically, i should not be evaluated ineligible because of that.

Any help in this would be greatly appreciated. Please help me to figure out where i am being shown ineligible after profile submission.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

happyness_searching said:


> I am not sure, pls contact IDP or British Council from where you have appeared for exam.



What do they have to do with anything?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jamie_jam said:


> Is is because my ielts test is about to expire? As far as i know, IELTS is valid for two years (If so, my test will expire in July 2015). Technically, i should not be evaluated ineligible because of that.



Your test results expire in two weeks. Do you really think you can complete the process in that time? I am not saying those are the cause, but you probably need to take the test again.


----------



## jamie_jam (Jun 8, 2013)

Guess is that my ielts about to expire. This might be the reason. However i am not 100% sure of this reason. Is there a way i can find out with absolute certainty of this.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Contact CIC?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Does the tool say "you are eligible" or "you MAY be eligible"? ( I can't check it myself, as I get this message: "Outage: Our online services are down. Please try again later. Thank you for your patience.")

What was the outcome of your credential evaluation?
What is your profession? (NOC code)
You have recent work experience in that field?
You have > $22,170 on your bank account?


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

jamie_jam said:


> Guess is that my ielts about to expire. This might be the reason. However i am not 100% sure of this reason. Is there a way i can find out with absolute certainty of this.


Hi Jaime Jam,

Firstly write your IELTS exam again along with your wife. you would be in best shape to reapply again. do not write the exam in below scenarios.
1) You have provincial nomination from the canadian Provinces and you are getting 600 Pts from them.
2) If you already have job offer from a company which gives you 600 pts. 

thus in these both case I dont see any why your documents should not go through in next round. but however the reason that they have rejected your profile is basically thinking you would not have met this.

Also, Do check if they have mentioned the funds requirement in your letter. in my case that was one of it. they mentioned 5 reasons for me. I corrected it and re applied and I got through 1st stage.

if taking IELTS 2nd time is only hurdle in your application according to you then your should'nt be thinking again on this. just log into your favorite test taker and book the date.

Good luck my freind


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would recommend that you do re-sit your IELTS exam, regardless of whether or not you have a job offer or Provincial Nomination. 

If you _do *not*_ have proof of a _valid_ English exam score at the required level, you will not qualify to enter the pool. The CIC won't accept an expired exam result as proof of English Language ability... if they did, they wouldn't have included that clause specifying an expiry date for the test. 

Furthermore, just qualifying for a draw _will *not*_ guarantee you an ITA, as there are only a certain number for each draw and are given to the candidates with the highest scores, so it's in your best interests to get as high of a ranking score as possible to improve your chances. 

In regards to the English test itself, it MUST be IELTS and nothing else or else it won't be considered.


----------

